# Fibafuse and Trim-Tex



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I sprayed Trim-Tex glue on the rock and put FF on it ...try and pull it ..it makes the ff stretch a little but its strong!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's actually not a bad idea.
And I don't think would effect coating either. Seeing as how the mud will still sink through the fuse and create even more bond.
Only issue is it would cost a fortune in spray to try and do a house that way. lol


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you would still have to pre-fill i think. i like all my joints to be full of mud. i hate it when butt joints are so tight that i can't prefill without cutting them out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think Carpy's right, you would need to pre fill otherwise it would be like a bandaid over an open wound, keep pumping those ideas out Ice, they're always very interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I gave this some thought also as it would be great for patchwork to have the strength of fibafuse with the self adhesive character of mesh. If everything is hung tight I don't see much need to do any prefilling really as the mud should get through the fuse fine. Now you need to come up with a contraption that can glue and apply the fuse at the same time .


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Just wait, Tom G and I are developing a complete set of finishing tools that the finisher operates remotely from his control center in the van. We are almost there except the self cleaning function has really challenged us


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Just wait, Tom G and I are developing a complete set of finishing tools that the finisher operates remotely from his control center in the van. We are almost there except the self cleaning function has really challenged us


Dont think I would like that...I like to play in the mud:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I gave this some thought also as it would be great for patchwork to have the strength of fibafuse with the self adhesive character of mesh. If everything is hung tight I don't see much need to do any prefilling really as the mud should get through the fuse fine. Now you need to come up with a contraption that can glue and apply the fuse at the same time .


3/4 gap...hade to use a strip of my butt fuse ...still could not pull apart..I think you could twist it apart but that would be hard as well:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a black belt try to pull it apart ...could not do it...I had a butt in a very high ceiling so I did it here we go in the test....of ff and trim tex glue:thumbup:no I know there is no one that can pull it apart so this butt will never crack:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Just wait, Tom G and I are developing a complete set of finishing tools that the finisher operates remotely from his control center in the van. We are almost there except the self cleaning function has really challenged us


I dislike this post....I am a drywall finisher ...why I like to play in the mud ...I do not want to have my wife sit in the van and do my job!!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> you would still have to pre-fill i think. i like all my joints to be full of mud. i hate it when butt joints are so tight that i can't prefill without cutting them out.


the glue dont stick to the mud as good as the drywall paper...It dose not pass my test sticking to mud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I dislike this post....I am a drywall finisher ...why I like to play in the mud ...I do not want to have my wife sit in the van and do my job!!!!!


Speak for yourself ! :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Speak for yourself ! :whistling2:


I know you like to play in the mud moore:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> the glue dont stick to the mud as good as the drywall paper...It dose not pass my test sticking to mud



ButtBoard, no pre fill needed, FibaFuse, Mud Max added to first coat of mud :yes:

:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> ButtBoard, no pre fill needed, FibaFuse, Mud Max added to first coat of mud :yes:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> Joe


my hangers will not use buttboard, the insulation is put in so tight on the jobs now ...you have to push in the insulation before you hang one sheet!
there is no room for buttboard and I do like mudmax Mr joe:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

always pre-fill.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> always pre-fill.



Normally I would agree, but Fiba-Fuse is a game changer.:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

as long as the joint is full of mud and not just a gap covered by a tape with a little mud on it. the majority of cracks i fix are from butt joints with nothing between the sheets, just a little tape.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is the beauty of Fuse. Fill and tape at the same time.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

are you still taping with hotmud?

if so , i could see why a prefill would be less usefull. i am not a fibafuse guy but i also am not taping large jobs so i just steal all the half used rolls of paper the other tapers leave everywhere. i have used lots of ff but i don't like how itchy it is or how gentle you have to be when wiping it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> are you still taping with hotmud?
> 
> if so , i could see why a prefill would be less usefull. i am not a fibafuse guy but i also am not taping large jobs so i just steal all the half used rolls of paper the other tapers leave everywhere. i have used lots of ff but i don't like how itchy it is or how gentle you have to be when wiping it.


there is ways around this ....itchy


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been using Fibafuse exclusively for over a year now, but I always pre-fill my butt joints with Durabond90. Gives it that needed extra strength.
Otherwise, I might start doing like Icerock and cut myself a larger piece of a roll to tape butts. That's a smart idea Ice :thumbsup:
Often times though I'll just double tape small butt joints above doors and windows. Any butt joint I think will be an issue or potential cracking, I double tape. And Fibafuse sits so flat there's hardly a noticeable difference.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've been using Fibafuse exclusively for over a year now, but I always pre-fill my butt joints with Durabond90. Gives it that needed extra strength.
> Otherwise, I might start doing like Icerock and cut myself a larger piece of a roll to tape butts. That's a smart idea Ice :thumbsup:
> Often times though I'll just double tape small butt joints above doors and windows. Any butt joint I think will be an issue or potential cracking, I double tape. And Fibafuse sits so flat there's hardly a noticeable difference.


I am going on a year as well ...mr Hunter gave me some ff and I never went back to duarbond on my tape coat :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> always pre-fill.


trim tex glue dont stick to the mus as good as paper


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this post is not about pre fill anything its about fibafuse and glue


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my new patch ...going to call it my hunter patch


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I sprayed Trim-Tex glue on the rock and put FF on it ...try and pull it ..it makes the ff stretch a little but its strong!!


I am going to do a pull test on this....you can not pull it apart! I am thinking around 200lb of pull will do it


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*Tight butt joints*



carpentaper said:


> you would still have to pre-fill i think. i like all my joints to be full of mud. i hate it when butt joints are so tight that i can't prefill without cutting them out.


I'm a huge fan of prefilling my butts and flats if needed. Are you saying that if a butt joint is pretty much dead tight, you'll cut it out, so you have a gap to prefill?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's actually not a bad idea.
> And I don't think would effect coating either. Seeing as how the mud will still sink through the fuse and create even more bond.
> Only issue is it would cost a fortune in spray to try and do a house that way. lol


hole house....who said that?


----------



## quickpatch (Mar 15, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I think Carpy's right, you would need to pre fill otherwise it would be like a bandaid over an open wound, keep pumping those ideas out Ice, they're always very interesting :thumbsup:


I also like to fill the gap around my patches with mud. But drying that 1/2" deep sliver of mud is a pain. I am thinking if you had a razor blade width crack between the plug and the wall, the glue might glue it all together. I am going try it. Sometimes there is no place to put backing behind the patch because of pipes etc. in the wall. Sometimes there is a heat duct behind the hole and you can't even us an instaback clip. I think this method has a place in my box of tricks. Thanks Ice.


----------

